# Oil Change Rebate Deal



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Both Pennzoil and Quaker State are offering $20 rebates if you buy their Platinum or Ultimate Durability synthetic oils. They're both listed as Dexos1 certified (even though it's not on the bottle), and the Quaker State is $21 for the 5.1qt bottle at Walmart.

You do have to sign up for their oil warranty programs to get it, but almost free oil is worth it. 
Quaker State Warranty Support Site - Sign up

Pennzoil Warranty Support Site - Sign up

I'm having a hard time finding our oil filter - Neither Advance or Autozone carry it. Walmart has the Fram version (CH10246) for $6.49. Not a big fan of Fram, but it's only a paper element and I doubt any of the others will be much better if/when they offer one.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

are filter is paper lol,just get a gm filter its like 7 bucks


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The QS rebate has been going on for months. I got my rebate over the summer. I also bought 6 WIX 57674 filters for Discount Fleet Supply for $41.13 shipped.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

RockAuto.com has the AC Delco filter for 5.28 the also carry the Fram($9) and the Wix $6.18 Napa has the Wix. They are out there(just have to find them) I bought a few AC Delcos from a local Delco distributor in Cincinnati which reminds me I need to get some more. Now I am at 3000 mi on this last oil change so I have a month or so to go. From the 3000 mi brainwashing school, I feel the need to change it now!(DIC says 67%) LOL. If not the oil then at least the filter then let it go to @5000.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> Both Pennzoil and Quaker State are offering $20 rebates if you buy their Platinum or Ultimate Durability synthetic oils. They're both listed as Dexos1 certified (even though it's not on the bottle), and the Quaker State is $21 for the 5.1qt bottle at Walmart.
> 
> You do have to sign up for their oil warranty programs to get it, but almost free oil is worth it.
> Quaker State Warranty Support Site - Sign up
> ...


I sent in my Pennzoil rebate form almost two months ago and have not seem my $20 bucks yet! I also signed up for their extended warranty and also have not heard back anything about that:angry:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Did that over the summer. It's in the car now. 

For the filter, go to the dealer. It's a much better-built filter than the Fram at Wal-Mart. Price is the same or less, too. :happy:


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I didn't know it's been going on for months - I just bought the car 3 weeks ago and used to run Castrol almost exclusively. I thought it might be a good idea to share for those of us who may not know about it. 

And rebates take effing forever to arrive sometimes. You might be able to check the status at www.shellrebatecenter.com/quaker_state or www.shellrebatecenter.com/pennzoil.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> I didn't know it's been going on for months - I just bought the car 3 weeks ago and used to run Castrol almost exclusively. I thought it might be a good idea to share for those of us who may not know about it.
> 
> And rebates take effing forever to arrive sometimes. You might be able to check the status at www.shellrebatecenter.com/quaker_state or www.shellrebatecenter.com/pennzoil.


Thanks! I just checked it and they said it was mailed out last week.


----------

